# OMG, top bearing trim bit frustration



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Ok experts, need a little shove in the right information direction here please.

I recently watched a vid where the guy used a flush trim bit (his words) which had the bearing on the top. So, off I go and try to find said bits in the UK. I finally found one and ordered it although the search did take over an hour. Even ebay only had a couple from the UK (where I am). There were more from the other side of the pond!

In my travels around the big wide web I found a company selling bearings with a locking collar and the site stated, in words similar, that you could use these on any bit, making your bits more useful than before'.

Is it really as simple as that or would I need a specific brand of bit to use the bearing on?

Scuse for being this ignorant, but it does seem like a good idea but I've been bitten by these good ideas before, so now check before, buy once 

Angie


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Angie, the bearing must be exactly the same size as the bit for it to work correctly. This is one situation where you are best off buying a regular flush trim bit. You might look at MLCS.com to see their selection of average grade router bits or if you want to buy premium bits Whiteside bits are available in the UK from Bits and Blades. (I think I got this correct)


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Mike said:


> Angie, the bearing must be exactly the same size as the bit for it to work correctly. This is one situation where you are best off buying a regular flush trim bit.......


Thanks Mike

I understood that the O/D would need to be same as cutting bit O/D. Just didn't realise it was as easy as putting a bearing and collar on the bit.

I've just seen the whiteside bits on routercutter.co.uk, same price as the one I ordered. Bits n blades didn't show prices, wanted a phone call to find them out!

Have bookmarked routercutter website for future reference. I have only recently become aware of the difference quality tools make 

Angie


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Angie, Whiteside bits always have been the top rated bits in any testing I have seen and they are my go to brand of choice. Even so I end up buying most brands of bits for different reasons. I always recommend new users stick with carbide tipped bits until they have a fair amount of experience since they last longer than HSS bits. HSS bits are available in profiles that can not be made with carbide tipped bits but they require sharpening attention that would spoil the routing experience for beginners.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Mike. Angie posted in part: "In my travels around the big wide web I found a company selling bearings with a locking collar and the site stated, in words similar, that you could use these on any bit, making your bits more useful than before'."

Is that actually true, they make those to convert non-bearing bits, to bearing bits? Never heard of them before. Just wondering, not something I figure I will ever try, I'm perfectly happy buying flush trim bits. Just curious. Interesting concept, but I don't see something like that being anything even reasonably accurate enough for anything I do.

Never mind. I did a bit of quick searching, and think I've got it now. Yeah, I think it would work, but way too much fiddling for my taste. That is, my masters are set to use regular flush trim bits, and if I went with the locking collars, I'd have to make all new masters. I'll just stick with what I'm doing. 
Thanks anyway.


----------

